# missing dynamic link library kernel32.dll



## anggwaponi

everytime i tried to open *Mozilla Firefox*, as well, *Google Chrome* this message keeps prompting: :uhoh:

*The procedure entry point DecodePointer could not be located in the dynamic link library KERNEL32.dll* 










in fact, the *Mozilla Firefox* _browser_ can't even open up while the *Google Chrome* will open but it's over the top or floating that it will disappear if continuous click *OK* but after a few minutes or your in a new *Tab* or next page, it will again prompt :huh:


any idea how to remedy this kind of problem? please help 


(*p.s. my OS is Win Server 2003 Standard Edition*)


----------



## joeten

Hi try this Description of Windows XP and Windows Server 2003 System File Checker (Sfc.exe)


----------



## anggwaponi

joeten said:


> Hi try this Description of Windows XP and Windows Server 2003 System File Checker (Sfc.exe)




hi *joeten* :smile:

thanks for said link .. i'm sure it will be of big help :thumb:

by the way, have you tried to used or apply the said .exe file? :grin:


any way, sorry for not gettin' back to you also. i've just been pre-occupied with lots of stuff. in fact, i'm still not yet done with my issue in my own PC as it has that *KEY*-_icon_ that says *24-days left for activation* :nonono:

that is my greatest ever problem and it must be from *Microsoft*. i'm trying to search for something like *SLP loader* or *windows activator* but i can't find any 

hoping again kind hearted people will lead the way :facepalm:



cheers! :angel:


----------



## joeten

Phone microsoft to activate http://support.microsoft.com/kb/326851 we do not help with illegal software it is against forum rules


----------



## anggwaponi

joeten said:


> Phone microsoft to activate Activation and registration information of a Microsoft product we do not help with illegal software it is against forum rules




hi joeten :wink:

and wow! :smile:

that must be tough (lol) :grin:

but thanks really for the assists 



cheers! :angel:


----------



## joeten

Check out the rules there is a link at the top of every page


----------



## anggwaponi

joeten said:


> Check out the rules there is a link at the top of every page




ok, i will .. i will :thumb:

and have you tried using *sfc.exe* also?? 



cheers! :angel:


----------



## joeten

Only when I need to which is not often full explanation of what it does is in the link


----------

